# Miniature and Toy Poodle Size



## toypoodle_lover (10 mo ago)

Hello, I was really looking forward to getting a toy poodle however I seem to find that in many websites it talks about them being extremely delicate. So now I am starting to doubt that if that size is right for me. I started considering the miniature poodle. A problem I have with miniature poodles is that I tend to travel a lot and when I do that I will take my dog with me but I won’t be able to do that if it is over 8 kg with the carrier. Can anyone tell me their miniature or toy poodles weigh and if they are fully grown or not. Also can anyone tell me of toys poodles are really that delicate.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had a tpoo when my kids were little - she was at the top of a tpoo height, close to 10" at the withers. She was not delicate. I saw her parents and they both were not delicate either - they were built more like a small minipoo. She would fit.

I have two minipoos now. Both are oversized and clearly would not fit in an airplane carrier under the foot space. However a minipoo who is closer to the minimum of 10" at the withers will fit.

I do want to point out that 8kg is 17.6 lb which is approximately the weight of my minipoo puppy. He's very skinny and hasn't packed on his adult muscle yet so I expect his weight will increase in his second year by a pound or two. He's definitely over 15" at the withers. His weight may meet the standard for the carrier - his height definitely doesn't. There's no way I could squish him down. Poodles tend to be slim and tall so you can't use weight as a measure when looking to see if a poodle will fit. The best measurement for a carrier or crate is the top of their head standing up - unfortunately dogs are measured like horses - at the withers. Does that weight measurement include both the dog AND the carrier? Or just the dog's weight?


----------



## toypoodle_lover (10 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> I had a tpoo when my kids were little - she was at the top of a tpoo height, close to 10" at the withers. She was not delicate. I saw her parents and they both were not delicate either - they were built more like a small minipoo. She would fit.
> 
> I have two minipoos now. Both are oversized and clearly would not fit in an airplane carrier under the foot space. However a minipoo who is closer to the minimum of 10" at the withers will fit.
> 
> I do want to point out that 8kg is 17.6 lb which is approximately the weight of my minipoo puppy. He's very skinny and hasn't packed on his adult muscle yet so I expect his weight will increase in his second year by a pound or two. He's definitely over 15" at the withers. His weight may meet the standard for the carrier - his height definitely doesn't. There's no way I could squish him down. Poodles tend to be slim and tall so you can't use weight as a measure when looking to see if a poodle will fit. The best measurement for a carrier or crate is the top of their head standing up - unfortunately dogs are measured like horses - at the withers. Does that weight measurement include both the dog AND the carrier? Or just the dog's weight?


Unfortunately it includes both the dog and the carrier. But thank you. I am sure now that toy poodle is the right size for me.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

A small mini is no problem to fly in a carrier, but you do run the risk of a puppy growing oversize. I think your best option is to find a breeder expecting a litter of larger toys. Any poodle small enough to easily travel in an airline carrier is going to be more delicate than a larger one. My 15 lb mini _could _fly in an airline carrier by his weight but is risky due to his height.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I chose the toy size for the same reason and I do take him everywhere. He definitely feels more delicate than my previous 15kg dog. I worry that if I accidentally drop him or step on him hard he’ll break a limb but this has never happened. I also worry more if we meet big dogs that I don’t know, I doubt he would survive a serious attack, but I’d probably feel this way if he was a mini, they aren’t that much bigger.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My boy Leonard was a show prospect he is 6 pounds his cousin Gilligan is a pet and 8 pounds both are 11", my girl Pia is 10 1/2" and 8 1/2 pounds


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

My toy poodle is oversized. He is 12" at the withers but only 8.75 pounds. I do not think traveling with him in the cabin would be a problem due to size. 

I do worry about him injuring himself, as his bones are very thin. Miniatures seem to be more stocky in build. It is hard to predict where a puppy will finish size-wise, but in my experience, over-sized toys have a smaller frame compared to a similar sized small mini.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

A little bit late on this post but a smaller mini could work however like others mention sometimes you just can’t tell where they will end up in height. Finding a oversize toy will probably be easier than finding a small-medium miniature. It seems ALOT of miniature breeders are breeding for the larger mini. They tend to do better in the show ring (I really wish the judges would start measuring) and there is a big demand for larger mini’s. 

My mini is 13.75 inch and just right at 11lbs . I have no problem with having her fit under the plane seat. I’ve even seen her sleep belly up. After having Nova’s size I don’t think I will ever want to go bigger. Travel is a big part of our lives and it sucks not being able to hop on the plane and bring both dogs for a easy family visit . I loved Sandy’s 16inch size when the kids were little though.


----------

